# Hello All



## Fuz (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I've just decided to join the forum as looking into the possibility of purchasing a TT and as I've had great experiences with owners forums (namely VR6 owners club and MKIV's.net), this looks the place to be for all matters based on the TT.

I'm torn between keeping my current MK4 Golf GT TDi 130 and a TT.

I was happy with the Golf until I put KW Variant 1 coilovers and Eibach ARB's on and now the ride is too harsh for the girlfriend (and me if I'm honest).

I know it may seem riduculous to sell the car instead of just taking off the coilovers, but I do miss a petrol engine and now prices for a TT are very attractive, which appeals to me and the girlfriend seems extremely keen for me to have one.

I wouldn't stray now from German marques as the solidness and build quality are second to none, so if anyone can give me the pro's and con's on owning a TT it would be much appreciated.

Thanks all in advance and look forward to speaking to you guys.

Cheers

Fuz


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum just take your time picking one up theirs loads of good one's out their, check the mileage and see if the t/belt & w/pump & tensioner's have been changed


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , always some nice cars for sale on here. 8)


----------



## Fuz (Mar 29, 2009)

Well I'm just waiting on the Golf forum regarding whether I can soften up the ride from my coilovers, but the replies so far seem to suggest that nothing can be done other than taking them off.

So it looks like my car will be up for sale and a TT is on the horizon.

It looks like a MK1 coupe will be my preferred choice, but don't know whether a 225 or 180!

Fuz


----------

